# Little Help Please



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello, 
I own a 1968 Kiekhaefer 9.9 hp
mercury its in really good shape
garage kept for close to 40 yrs.
Im interested in selling it nothing
is wrong with it I hate to sell it but
times are tough. If anyone can give 
me any advice. I would greatly 
appreciate it. thank you

Fred


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Hello???*

You mean of the thousand or so ppl that check this site daily not one has any info on smaller older outboard motors.. ARE THEY WORTH ANYTHING???
Thanks.

FRED


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow  dude you waited a total of 24 hours to come back and complain thats classy. Perhaps you should have attempted to put this on a site like the hull truth or iboats so people that have a large BOAT AND ENGINE background might see your question, not a over all pier and surf (land based) forum.

To answer your question so that my post will have some volume. Yes it does have some value, i'm not thinking that it will have the value that you are looking for. They are hard to get parts for and unless someone is wanting it as a display piece it would be easier to get a more recent outboard for the same cost with less maintnence.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow...........


----------

